# Sending money back home



## Tarunsonthalia (Dec 12, 2017)

Hello,

I'm from India. I'll be settling in Philippines over the next 1.5-2 years. I have a family back in India. I wanted to know which would be the best way to send money back home? I tried to look through the web, but couldn't find anything significant. Can someone help me out please.

Thank You


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I think WU (Western Union) Services most countries and has reasonable fees.

Fred


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Yes, Western Union or Xoom.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You may have to convert to $ first before you can send it.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Try one of the remittance services. I have used worldremit.com with success and liked it but there are lots of companies out there.

You can establish accounts with an international bank that allows transfer between country accounts. I use HSBC and can easily transfer money between my Philippine accounts and my Canadian accounts.

Bank wire transfers is another option to transfer between banks of different companies.

You can leave a Philippine credit or debit card there and when you top up the account here they can withdraw from an ATM there.

If you are working here can you have part of your pay wired to your home account? 

As already mentioned Western Union transfers money internationally.

You will have to look at these and any other options and determine which is the most cost effective for you considering all the circumstances. (how much, how often, pay out options back home etc.)

Fees is not the only consideration, the remittance game. A lot of these companies make money on exchange rates as well. Take a good look at the total cost of the transfer. 

I found that in transferring money from Canada to the Philippines that the global transfer options of HSBC was the most economical once I established accounts in both countries but for one of kind or small transfers a cash withdrawal from an ATM against my Canadian accounts was not too bad either. Western Union was the most expensive option.

Wire transfer was OK for large transfers but the fixed fee was a lot for smaller transfers.


----------

